# how to dry out substrate?



## dunsparce (Mar 31, 2012)

Second time today posting about concern for my Ts. I'm new to the hobby, bear with me here...

I have a Haplopelma vonwirthi and I noticed today that his substrate is still pretty moist. I bought a thermometer/hygrometer and tested it today. The humidity in the enclosure topped out at 89% today, which seems really high. Its been about a week since I softened up the substrate (it was one of those eco earth blocks you put in water to expand) and its still not drying out. I was thinking the high humidity might have something to do with the fact that I'm in Florida and it rained today. Also, the enclosure is a plastic tub so maybe I haven't drilled enough holes in it.

Basically, my question is how do I dry out the substrate quicker? I can't exactly replace the substrate because the spider webbed himself into a corner real good and I don't want to destroy his webbing. He completely surrounded himself in webbing so I feel like he might molt soon.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Grammostola (Mar 31, 2012)

When I'm drying out my tarantula's substrate I usually just leave it close by to my heater, the heater doesn't directly face the terrarium(s), but it is in the same room. The substrate usually dries out quickly, after that I usually just mist the cage to maintain the humidity. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?225745-Best-ways-of-getting-Eco-Earth-dry!
I just wring out handfulls at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunsparce (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems like I have a fair share of options. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 1, 2012)

Air flow also aids in drying anything, a small fan over the enclosure whill dry it out, and perhaps be less abrasive to ripping it apart/ baking it.


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 1, 2012)

I cant wait for summer.. Ill just lay it out on my patio


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 1, 2012)

Use less water than instructed on the packaging, I break up a brick with a crowbar then hand mix as much as I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowbar is a good strategy! ill try that next time!!...  Although, i hope no ones sees me as they'll think im mad


----------



## dunsparce (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm liking the crowbar idea. I can dry the substrate and look like a mad man all in one fell swoop!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Apr 1, 2012)

dunsparce said:


> ... I'm new to the hobby, bear with me here...


No worries.

First, the pleasantries -

*"Welcome to the hobby!"

"Welcome to these forums!"*

Then, you need to read *Stan's Rant*. *Heed the warnings!* *READ THE BOOKS!*



dunsparce said:


> ... I have a Haplopelma vonwirthi and I noticed today that his substrate is still pretty moist. I bought a thermometer/hygrometer and tested it today. The humidity in the enclosure topped out at 89% today, which seems really high. ...


Then, you need to tell us how big this tarantula is. Use Diagonal Leg Span (DLS = The distance from the tip of a front leg to the tip of the rear leg on the other side when the tarantula is in a normal, resting position.) Baby tarantulas (approximately 1.5" DLS and smaller) are cared for differently than spiderlings and adults (2" DLS and larger). And, those tarantulas between these two sizes must usually undergo a sort of acclimatization process. (BTW, 1.5" = 38 mm, and 2" = 5 cm.)

Then, what makes you think it's a "he/his" and not a "she/hers?" Do you know how to determine sex in tarantulas?



dunsparce said:


> ... Its been about a week since I softened up the substrate (it was one of those eco earth blocks you put in water to expand) and its still not drying out. ...


Check out *Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose Tarantula*. You can safely ignore the rest of it, but scroll down to *Substrate* and read that section for some pointers.



dunsparce said:


> ... Also, the enclosure is a plastic tub so maybe I haven't drilled enough holes in it. ...


Melting holes in plastic with a hot nail often works better than drilling holes. The chances of breaking the plastic are a lot smaller. More instructions can be found a little farther down that *same webpage*.



dunsparce said:


> ... I can't exactly replace the substrate because the spider webbed himself into a corner real good and I don't want to destroy his webbing. He completely surrounded himself in webbing so I feel like he might molt soon.


For now just leave it alone until you're sure the tarantula isn't going to molt (e.g., it's still eating). Then, go ahead and disrupt the cage and webbing to change the substrate. The tarantula will easily be able to reconstruct it's lair. Spinning silk is what spiders do best!

BTW, it's not a bad idea to soak a portion of shredded coconut husk (aka, Eco-Earth) and dry it out weeks or months in advance of needing it, then storing the loose, dry substrate someplace until you need it.

Enjoy your little 8-legged curmudgeon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunsparce (Apr 2, 2012)

@Pikaia

Wow, thanks for the lengthy reply and helpful links!

I think the DLS is somewhere between 3 and 4 inches, probably closer to 3 than 4. And I actually don't know what the sex is. I didn't even realize I said he.

I'm thinking of getting some new Eco-earth ready, letting it dry, and then changing the substrate at the end of the week or later, depending on how dry the substrate gets.


----------



## Garn (Aug 9, 2019)

I have an obt and the substrate is super moist I know it’s suppose to be dry and I can’t seen to rehouse her/he any idea how to dry out substrate with spider still in the cage


----------

